# Mspec Vs Vspec



## skhaliq (Sep 7, 2001)

What are the differences, pros and cons between the Mspec and the Vspec?
And given a choice, which one would you opt for and why?

Your answers will be much appreciated.

Best Regards
Khaliq


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

M-Spec gets softer ride (shocks are different) and leather seats. 
It's rare, so there is collectors value there, but I actually like the suspension of the V-Spec. I feel it is great for the track, which is its main purpose.

I would go for V-Spec II.

This is taken from Prospec website, loads of information and pictures there, an awesome site:

*M-spec * 
The M-spec is an additional BNR34 GT-R model which has been on sale since May 8th, 2001.
It sports a set of new comfort-developed shocks (called "Ripple-Control"), leather trim, soft and fine grip steering wheel, and aluminium bonnet.
This car represents the luxury version of the GT-R with performance almost equal to the V-spec II.
A special colour has also been developed for this new model. It is called "Champagne-Gold"(Multi-Flex Colour) (#EY0).
Other colours in the line up besides the Champagne Gold (#EY0) include: Black Pearl Metallic (#GV1), Sparkling Silver (#WV2), and White Pearl (#QX1).
Because of the extensive time needed to complete the hand sewn leather trim interior, only a limited edition of 50 cars per month will be made. 

*V-spec II* 
The V-spec was replaced with the V-spec II on August 28th, 2000.
The original aluminium bonnet has been replaced by a carbon fibre item with NACA duct to aid engine cooling.
Furthermore the interior trim is now realised in black cloth and the rear brake discs are now slightly bigger (same as the N1 version).
Due to revision of the colour line-up, the following light colours are so far available: Bayside Blue (#TV2), White (#QM1), and White Pearl (#QX1). Silver and black are also available, but yellow and red are not available any more.

*V-spec * 
The V-spec is the flagship model of the GT-R range.
To enhance the car's performance a modified active LSD controlled in conjunction by a viscous coupling (hence the term V-spec)is used.
To aid high speed stability and overall road handling stiffer suspension and aerodynamics parts were implemented.
Special front and rear Venturi style diffusers were developed, the rear one constructed entirely from carbon fibre.
100 BNR34 GT-R V-spec models have been imported to the UK officially through Middlehurst Motorsport in 2000.



Also more information on the 
GTR site 

Cheers,

Cem


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*OOOHHH!*

Cem you've gone super Skyline info bloke, what will our old scoob buddies say!!!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

*Shhhhhhhhhhhhh!*

They would never know!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 2, 2001)

Cem 

you have all that sorted yet you are still unsure which way to go on the first round of mods with your new car 

I would follow Joss and Jamie M as they are both on there 3 rd Skyline's or is Joss on his 4th? well what ever they have R34 and know a littlemore than most about what is good and bad and if you come to the dyno day to view or to run (if spaces left) you will know for sure.

One thing I have found out is that you do not want to be on the Jap ECU for to long and NO track days if you want your Engine to last, It kills Number six running 100ron setting in ECU so sort that first mate!

skhaliq 

have a look at www.GTRowner.com he has a very good list in the buyer guide of all about Vspec and None!

Happy hunting 

Bruce :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Bruce,

I never had any doubt as to which car 'I' wanted to start with. V-Spec was always on the cards for me. I thought it offered the best package for my money. Khaliq has mentioned perhaps buying an M-Spec which says to me money isn't in the equation and, well I would go for a V-Spec II in that case.

Read, in my honest opinion. 

As for the information, it has been reproduced from, and credited to, Prospec, guys with far more knowledge than anyone else I've spoken to.

I really do hope I can get to the RR meet, it would be awesome to see what kind of results people are getting with what mods. I am running my car in a seperate RR event which has been booked a while ago.

Look forward to seeing you all again.

Cem


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

There is very little difference from the M-spec and V-spec 2 in perforamnce terms. Sure the suspensions are not as firm but I believe they are along the lines if the non-vs GTR. There are no M-specs in the UK as far as I know so if anyone wouyld really like to stnad out from the GTR crowd therte is no other choice...unless you import a Nismo R-tune or a Mines demo car 

Plus I prefer the M-spec interior to the UK GTRs version. Sure it might not be conolly but I just love the GTR logo and the bit of alcantara on the sholder supports


----------



## Scott J Davies (Oct 10, 2001)

*Wasssuurrr*

Cem

All copying and retyping from evo yoour fingers must hurt


----------

